# Migrate server 2003 settings



## raj_kalangutkar (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone. 
I have this situation: The company's old Server is going to be replaced with a new one. I will install Windows Server 2003 enterprise on it, the same that the old one has. I can't just make an image of the old Server because it will cause conflicts because the hardware is radically different, at least the normal way like I tried it. 

The question is:
Is there a way to export the whole configuration of my dominion so I can import it on the new server machine so the transition is totally transparent for the users? I mean groups, accounts, network printers, all the security policies and stuff, basically the configuration of the server administrator.

If not. What do you suggest to make it as smooth as possible? 
The company CAN'T work without the server, not even for a single day. So I must have the new server all set up and ready before I do the switch. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I assume you mean you want to transfer Windows domain from one server to another?
If so join the new server to your existing domain, install DNS on it, and then run DCPROMO on the new server and tell it to add a new DC to an existing domain and it will replicate the groups, accounts etc automatically to the new server! Then you can transfer the FSMO roles (PDC, Infra, RID, Schema, Dom Naming) across and set it up as Global Catalog server.
Once that is done and its working ok you can run DCPROMO on the old server, to demote it down from a DC to a normal server.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

from a past post of mine:


cant find one, but i did it today with 2 2008 boxes, it'll be the same for 2003. here's what you do.

add the active directory role to your new server, into existing domain/forest. after it reboots, open active directory users and computers. right click the root folder and select change domain controller. choose your old server. right click the domain name and select operations masters. under each tab select change and select your new server. install DHCP and DNS roles on the new server. configure your DHCP scope like the one on the old server. make the old server's DHCP scope inactice then make the new one active.

change all servers on your LAN to point to the new DNS server in their TCP/IP properties.

go to the old server and run dcdiag from command line. if everything passes run dcpromo.exe and remove active directory.


----------



## raj_kalangutkar (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks guys for all the help. i got to try this out.


----------



## sheeba666 (Nov 25, 2009)

Many organizations today are migrating and consolidating older file servers to reduce total cost of ownership (TCO) and increase the efficiency of storage management and backup tasks. Microsoft Windows Server 2003 technologies deliver low TCO, reliable file services essential to enterprise computing infrastructures, and an exciting set of customer-focused services to increase return on investment (ROI) and enhance end-user productivity.
To make the file server migration and consolidation process easier, Microsoft has released the Microsoft File Server Migration Toolkit. In addition, Microsoft has released guidance for file server migration and consolidation as part of the Solution Accelerator for Consolidating and Migrating File and Print Servers.
________________________________________________
holidays in st lucia
buy steriod


----------

